# 230 pound Cherokee county bear!



## Bowfishin93 (Oct 31, 2013)

It all happened early yesterday afternoon, Corey (Coreyj on here) and Zach (zfish11 on here) called me and wanted to know if I wanted to head to the woods. I didn't want to cause I wanted to sleep but thought better of it. We got to the woods around 4:45 and I took my girlfriend down to a ladder stand and set her up over looking a field. Then Corey zach and myself went and got into the box stand on the power lines. After around 15 mins of being in the box and complaining of how over ran we were with lady bugs zach looked up the power lines and saw something in the road about 900 yards off. As he started to say what is that I cut him off and said "BEAR"!!!! The three of us climbed out of the box and fast as we could and started our stalk over the few hills to where the bear was. After a couple mins of running as close to the ground as we could we came across the spot where we thought the bear had crossed at. After a minute of looking around we couldn't find any sign of him, so we decided to keep walking and looking. We took another few steps up the hill when I heard something in the thicket off to our right. 40 yards off in the briars you could see the bushes moving but that was it. As Corey started to take another step he yelled THERE HE IS!! About that time the bear showed it's self enough for a clear shot and I let the 30-06 ring. The bear started thrashing in the briars and started making its way up the hill when the three of us went on up the road to cut it off. The bear came trotting out of the bushes 10 yards in front of us and I shot two more times at point blank range and the bear rolled right in front of our feet and let out the ol death moan!! It was probably the best hunt i have ever had!! Realtree has the slogan that says it best -Family, Freinds and the great outdoors!! Zach and Corey are the two best hunting friends I've ever had and will remember that hunt for as long as I live!! We went back and got my girlfriend from here stand and went and took pictures. This is my first bear ever and also my first successful stalk. I couldn't have asked for a better night!! Thank The Lord for and awesome hunt and awesome friends!!! The bear weighed 230!!! I can't wait to make him into a rug! Anyone have any good ways to cook bear up?

Special thanks to Corey and Zach for helping load him, no way I could have done it by myself and to my girlfriend for not killing me because she wanted to kill a bear herself!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Oct 31, 2013)

Another


----------



## Judge (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats!  Good looking bear.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 31, 2013)

AWESOME bear man!  That is a dandy!  You boys did good!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 31, 2013)

That is SOOO AWESOME!! Congrats man! Cherokee County too?!?  WAY Cool!! No doubt we got a few here


----------



## bigelow (Nov 1, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Tallpine (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice bear!  I'm pretty sure I talked to your uncle up at Amos BBQ this weekend.


----------



## olroy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Nice*

That is a good one.     Was it north Cherokee?


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Nov 26, 2013)

olroy said:


> That is a good one.     Was it north Cherokee?



Yes


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Nov 26, 2013)

Tallpine said:


> Nice bear!  I'm pretty sure I talked to your uncle up at Amos BBQ this weekend.



Thanks and was he a fat guy and kinda bald headed lol


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats! Great looking bear.
I am jealous but still happy for you. How was the meat?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2013)

How long before that smile/grin goes away?  

Nice bear.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Dec 10, 2013)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Congrats! Great looking bear.
> I am jealous but still happy for you. How was the meat?



Thanks man!! And that's a funny story, we carried it to Sandys processing off 20 in canton and they called back 5 days later and said the meat had spoiled, they said it had been in the cooler ever since I dropped it off and was never taken out, my dad went by and said the meat had turned green and was rotten so I never got to try it. I was extremly dissapointed cause I was looking forward to trying it and hate to see any animal go to waste.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Dec 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How long before that smile/grin goes away?
> 
> Nice bear.



Not sure lol Its still stuck on my face. But it's a good problem to have I reckon


----------



## pastordoc (Dec 14, 2013)

Not a very good recommendation for Sandy's! What a shame!
I've eaten bear before and it had a strong flavor, but good. Sorry you didn't get to have a feast!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 14, 2013)

Should've gone to Mitch's.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Dec 14, 2013)

pastordoc said:


> Not a very good recommendation for Sandy's! What a shame!
> I've eaten bear before and it had a strong flavor, but good. Sorry you didn't get to have a feast!




Yeah I never go to Sandys myself, we do all our own processing. I was just going to use them To leave my bear in the cooler over night till I could take it to a check station the next morning. My dad ended up letting them keep it to process it since we have never processed a bear before but next time we will for sure carry it somewhere else. Wasn't happy at all! Atleast the hide and head didn't ruin.


----------



## tcoker (Dec 30, 2013)

... Not to sure about a fella that sticks his girlfriend in a tree by herself and then he goes and sits in a stand with two other dudes...  j/k lol. Congrats, WTG!


----------

